

John Ousterhout retires from Tcl Core Team - pmarin
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.tcl/browse_thread/thread/99e2693293b3c945/e54399b0a7dd8ec1?show_docid=e54399b0a7dd8ec1

======
davidw
This is more dotting the i's and crossing the t's rather than actual news. He
hasn't been active in Tcl development since he sold his dot com years ago.

I guess what's interesting about Tcl in that way is that it's not a benevolent
dictatorship like the other scripting languages are... or at least I think of
them as such. How are Perl, Python, Ruby, Lua, etc... run in terms of decision
making these days?

~~~
anthonyrubin
Python uses PEPs:

<http://www.python.org/dev/peps/>

The first few describe some of the processes used. AFAIK Guido still has the
final say.

~~~
pmarin
I think the different is that in Tcl there is a defined Core team
(<http://tcl.tk/community/coreteam/>) who mantain the code while Guido
delegates in others. I don't know which is better although in the last years
the core team have done a great job with tcl/tk.

------
coolestuk
Thanks to the link to 'Tcl the Misunderstood' here last week, I've spent a
very interesting week re-appraising Tcl and how I might use it. There's no way
I'm going to grok lisp, but Tcl is offering more lisp-like facilities than
most other languages.

~~~
pmarin
you are welcome ;)

